# Newbie here just saying hello .



## Siamblue (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi guys and gals,

Just thought I would introduce myself and say hello,

i cannot believe I haven't bought a decent coffee maker before seeing that I only drink coffee and have been drinking it most of my life, my trusty coffee maker has just given up the ghost it was expensive 15 years ago buy it has served me well and now I am on the look out for something semi decent but not overly priced and expensive, as I guess it's all about the coffee and preparation than the machine itself but please put me straight and point me in the right direction if I am wrong,

I am looking at spending probably £100 max so I will probably buy a used one and get it serviced,

my famiky between us in a day we drink about 8 mugs so my last machine had a large carafe so ideally looking for something similar so I can leave it on through the day for the family,it's probably the wrong way to do it as it boils itself and becomes bitter,so maybe best to get a one mug machine and teach everyone to use it.

I have my eyes on a Gaggia platinum at the moment as it's cheap and faulty but we will see as I have a few to look at in EBAY over the weekend most are Delonghi.

hooe to hear from you soon regards Gary


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

Gary, the best thing for you the do is, good coffee, an good ex Pro grinder, and an pourover manual coffeemaker, trust me for the taste! little bit more work but the effort is tremendously !


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Would suggest one of these...

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/brewers/products/behmor-brazen-plus-brew-system

You dont mention if you have a grinder already?


----------



## Siamblue (Jan 27, 2016)

In the end guys I went for a B2C I got it cheapish and it has only cycled 149 cups so it's like new comes with all of the cleaning gear and milk carafe.

some of those machines are wank, just Chinese plastic crap and people pay nearly a grand for them, I did lots of reading and watching videos over the last week, thought I was going mad I was getting stressed with it all I needed a string coffee lol.

i don't have a grinder yet, I will look out for a semi decent one as I can then use the doser on the machine.

well all I need now is some nice South American beans.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

confused. You bought a B2C for £100?

And it somehow allows you to use ground coffee in it? The whole point is that it's bean to cup. I.e you put in beans, it grinds them and it pulls the shot.


----------



## Siamblue (Jan 27, 2016)

risky said:


> confused. You bought a B2C for £100?
> 
> And it somehow allows you to use ground coffee in it? The whole point is that it's bean to cup. I.e you put in beans, it grinds them and it pulls the shot.


The wife only drinks decaf myself and the kids drink normal coffee, so I can grind the decaf beans if that is possible unless you can't buy decaf beans and it is only when ground it becomes decaf? Total newbie and a novice here.

i don't want to clean the machine out everytime the wife wants a coffee.

she does prefer the decaf expresso. Machine was £200 bought new for £800 6 months ago.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I'm not sure the machine will allow you to put ground coffee into it. Normally you have to let it grind.

You can buy decaf beans that's not an issue.


----------



## Siamblue (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi yes this one does both.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

have you bought the Delonghi Magnifica Pronto Cappuccino ESAM04 350 ?

Ive read the drinks it produces are not hot enough

Quote

The machines are designed to make coffee in the Italian style, so at 40-45C, with no option to heat the milk to anything above that. As this effectively means barely above body temperature, there's no way my coffee is going to be warm enough for the "rest of the world's" coffee habits.


----------



## Siamblue (Jan 27, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> have you bought the Delonghi Magnifica Pronto Cappuccino ESAM04 350 ?
> 
> Ive read the drinks it produces are not hot enough
> 
> ...


Hi yes I have bought that model of machine,the machine has an adjustable temp control plus the user should always pre heat the cups or as I will do prime the machine and use the hot water facility to bring the cup to the same temp as the coffee and or milk.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Siamblue said:


> Hi yes I have bought that model of machine,the machine has an adjustable temp control plus the user should always pre heat the cups or as I will do prime the machine and use the hot water facility to bring the cup to the same temp as the coffee and or milk.


good luck with that.

a few more user quotes

"was disappointed at the start, the coffee wasn't very hot at all. I tried all the tricks , heating up the cups first etc but the coffee was still Luke warm."

"To start with the coffee was nearly cold even on maximum temperature"

"The coffee from day one was never really hot, better described as warm and we thought this was the norm for this kind of machine. That was until we saw a demo of another similar machine that produced brilliantly HOT coffee. We got the machine returned to DeLonghi who tested the machine and said it was working correctly."

"I've adjusted the settings and customised it to produce coffee how I want it, but I can't, under any circumstances, make a latte that is anything more than luke warm, with the milk at the bottom of the cup completely stone cold."

"So disappointed with this machine.

Coffee is always cold,"

I hope your experience of the machine differs from these.


----------



## Siamblue (Jan 27, 2016)

I definitely think there must've been something wrong with that machine,

this is machine looks like it's hot milk and coffee.

https://www.videoparades.com/video/7mnPwrcGO5Q/


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

57 seconds in reminds me of the time my dog took a piss in the snow


----------



## Siamblue (Jan 27, 2016)

Lol I did think it looked a bit yellow when I was watching it haha. That dog needs more water..


----------



## Siamblue (Jan 27, 2016)

Just a quick update guys, I collected the machine yesterday, it is immaculate like new, very happy with it,

today I read through the manual and took s dive in and made some drinks Very nervous every setting it up and reading the instructions, anyway I went for the 3 cappachinos.

I switched the machine on which preheats the machine, I then used the hot water and pre heated the mug then hit the button milk came out scolding and in went the coffee, all I can say is my tongue is still sore because of the heat of the cappachino, big thumbs up for this machine it is effortless to use, the grinder is a little noisy but I can live with that, I haven't tried expresso yet but I am sure it will be just as good, big thumbs up too Rave coffee got my coffee within 2 days of ordering it and it was blended the day before I received it, at £4.50 a bag of 250g can't say much more than I can relax now and enjoy lovely hot fresh coffee.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I appreciate the update and am glad the machine is in such good condition

Im also glad you have reported the coffee is infact hot enough from this machine,, does make me wonder what the other users are doing wrong though !

Im a huge Rave fan too,, enjoy your coffee:good:


----------

